# White Ritchey Bars and stems...



## ringroadwarrior (Dec 8, 2002)

These look awesome? Any word on when available to the public?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

thought I read something somewhere, maybe the sea otter section? but you can get sette/pricepoint white stems now


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

ringroadwarrior said:


> These look awesome? Any word on when available to the public?


Not in the near future accordijng to Ritchey. Unless you want to buy 2,000+ parts.


----------



## ringroadwarrior (Dec 8, 2002)

*That bites...*

White stem and bars would look real cool on my bike. Would have set the white DT wheels off real nice like.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Could we see more and different colored parts in the future?


----------



## ringroadwarrior (Dec 8, 2002)

*Anyone ever use the Sette stuff before???*

The white stem looks pretty cool. 126g Is respectable as well. I dont have any experience with their stuff. Or will it $30 you get what you pay for.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

ringroadwarrior said:


> The white stem looks pretty cool. 126g Is respectable as well. I dont have any experience with their stuff. Or will it $30 you get what you pay for.


Good stuff!! Really.

Ritchey IS going to release the stem and bars very soon!


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

I have a sette carbon post that I use on my mtb and its pretty bombproof (and light).

I was looking at that white stem as well. They also have a white seatpost.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

White is Black's redheaded step-brother. Everyone should take note that you never see the rich and powerful throwing down fistfulls of payolas to attend white tie dinners; yet all you have to do is whisper the words _"black tie dinner,"_ and you'll have hordes of power brokers bangin' at your door. Why? Because black is so much better, obviously.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

M+a+r+k+e+t+i+n+g=fad


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Give me more silver!!!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Mootsie said:


> M+a+r+k+e+t+i+n+g=fad


Sure, but so it carbon-wrapped aluminum and black anodization.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i bought them but have yet to install. the only drawback is that people know its from pricepoint.

i would get the white seatpost, but its pretty darn long.


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

pigpen said:


> Give me more silver!!!



that's what i'm saying.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Sure, but so it carbon-wrapped aluminum and black anodization.


Agree with you 100%. If you can't make it better, make it a different color. The retail landscape is littered with many examples. It shows a maturing product.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

ringroadwarrior said:


> The white stem looks pretty cool. 126g Is respectable as well. I dont have any experience with their stuff. Or will it $30 you get what you pay for.




red & yellow stems were available in the early days of threadless... they don't make 'em anymore, prob because nobody bought 'em


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

Forrest Root said:


> White is Black's redheaded step-brother. Everyone should take note that you never see the rich and powerful throwing down fistfulls of payolas to attend white tie dinners; yet all you have to do is whisper the words _"black tie dinner,"_ and you'll have hordes of power brokers bangin' at your door. Why? Because black is so much better, obviously.


Obviously spoken from new money. Anyone with wealth would know that the creme de la creme is white tie.


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

How about it does the same job that black will do, but it adds some personality to your bike? I think a white stem and black bars is a great look!


----------

